# sirve esta etapa de potencia para tv?



## marcelocg (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola amigos de foro:
quiero hacer esta consulta, tengo una etapa de potencia marca jecsa 316 para fm tira unos 100 watts de potencia.
quiero saber si se le puede ralizar modificaciones para ser usada como lineal para un transmisor de tv de 1 watt que arme.-
el modulo en cuestion tiene en su corazon como driver 2sc2337 y como final lleva un mrf150.
desde ya agradesco sus aportes.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 21, 2011)

marcelocg dijo:


> Hola amigos de foro:
> quiero hacer esta consulta, tengo una etapa de potencia marca jecsa 316 para fm tira unos 100 watts de potencia.
> quiero saber si se le puede ralizar modificaciones para ser usada como lineal para un transmisor de tv de 1 watt que arme.-
> el modulo en cuestion tiene en su corazon como driver 2sc2337 y como final lleva un mrf150.
> desde ya agradesco sus aportes.



Los amplificadores de FM trabajan en clase C.
En TV, al estar la portadora de imagen modulada en AM, no puede ser amplificada por amplificadores en clase C.
El transistor MR150 está diseñado para trabajar en clase C y no admite otro tipo de polarización.
Otro tema es la diferencia de frecuencias, la FM comercial está comprendida entre 88 y 108Mhz, y la frecuencias de TV están muy alejadas de esta frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 21, 2011)

Estimado EB4GBF gracias por la aclaración cuando lei el datasheet del mosfet no adverti esto que me aclaras que solo trabaja en clase C. que tipo o clase tienen que ser los amplificadores para tv.-
muy agradecido por tu atencion.-


----------



## retrofit (Nov 21, 2011)

marcelocg dijo:


> Estimado EB4GBF gracias por la aclaración cuando lei el datasheet del mosfet no adverti esto que me aclaras que solo trabaja en clase C. que tipo o clase tienen que ser los amplificadores para tv.-
> muy agradecido por tu atencion.-



Buenas noches marcelocq.
Lo primero disculparme, en el Post anterior cometí un error, cuando vi el MRF150 por una extraña razón me vino a la cabeza otro transistor, "Acto Fallído" lo llaman.
El MRF150 es un transistor FET de potencia de hasta 150Wpep
Se puede polarizar en clase AB por lo que seguramente sería apto para el uso que pretendes.
El problema, es para un máximo de 150Mhz, y dependiendo de la banda de TV que pretendas utilizar te podría servir o no.

Saludos.


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 23, 2011)

Gracias por la aclaracion, asi es como dices en cuanto a la polarizacion del circuito de prueva segun el datasheet es en clase AB, pretendo usar en canal 2 portadora de video 55,25 MHz portadora de Audio 59,75 MHz Norma Pal-N. que opinion se merese este Fet En cuanto al ancho de Banda que es de 4,50 MHz?


----------



## mark7612 (Nov 23, 2011)

Amigo yo vi una etapa de potencia de tv  con  mrf150 en un transmisor marca DITEL y trabaja en el canal 7 y tiene una potencia de 50watts


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 23, 2011)

alguien me podria facilitar un diagrama con este fet trabajando como final en un tansmisor de tv desde ya lo agradesco. Amigo Mark gracias esto me da mas aliento saber que mi fet si se puede emlar en tv no tendrias e esquema por ahi?


----------



## mark7612 (Nov 25, 2011)

bueno  lo tome una foto a la placa  con mrf 151  con esto te puedes guiar


----------



## marcelocg (Nov 27, 2011)

mil gracias mark, el driver del mrf que transistor es sino me engaña la vista es tambien un fet? para que canal esta ideada esta potencia? desde ya gracias por la atencion-
Marcelo


----------



## marcelocg (Ene 15, 2012)

estimado mark me podrias pasar las dimenciones de la placa? desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## homebrew (Ene 24, 2012)

Estimado en cuanto al uso del fet no veo problema para usarlo en una etapa amplificadora de TV, claro esta que la placa no le sirbe ya que esta diseñada para la banda de fm y los circuitos lc no tienen el ancho de banda que ocupa un canal de tv , en mi opinion tendria que diseñar una placa nueva, luego utilizar un barredor de rf, detector y osciloscopio "  o analizador de espectro+ barredor " generador de tracking rf " para ajustar esa atapa a fin de poder amplificar todo el canal de tv ya que si se queda angosto de ancho de banda puede recortar video,audio sync. 
Recuerde 10 db de diferencia A/V en las portadoras.
Si o si hay que armarse de instrumentos para dicha tarea, trabajo a diario con 3 transmisores de tv de 500, 1kw y 2 kw 

Saludos de Homebrew


----------



## marcelocg (Feb 5, 2012)

Estimado Homebrew gracias por tu respuesta, ya que estamos en el tema, no tendrias unos esquemas como para poder orientarme mas o menos para montar los circuitos? estoy pensando en montarlo para canal 6 si me podes dar una manito con los calculos de los circuitos L C desde ya te lo agradezco.-


----------



## homebrew (Feb 6, 2012)

ok mañana subo algunos circuitos de amplificadores de rf para tv comerciales, estate atento 

saludos homebrew


----------



## marcelocg (Feb 20, 2012)

ok estimado homebrew estoy esperando tu aportazo. gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 26, 2012)

Aquí también estamos esperando esos aportes. 

Saludos.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola gente disculpen la demora para el fin de semana subo los circuitos ya que me mude y tengo otras prioridades como instalar todo nuevamente , disculpen la demora saludos


----------



## ngc1976 (May 12, 2012)

Hola, aprovechando el tema en cuestion de utilizar el mrf 150 en clase ab2 para emitir tv, yo ando buscando alguna data tecnica sobre un amplificador de esa clase, para trabajar en la banda de 200 mhz.dispongo de una excitación de 1 o 2 wats max.y necesito una potencia de salida de 50 wats trabajando cómo amplificador lineal, es decir para amplificar una señal de am. ( televisión), en otras palabras el amplificador en cuestion rendiria  el triple de potencia si trabajara en clase c, o emitiendo una señal de fm.
desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda aportar algun dato al respecto.


----------

